# kuhli loach-cherry shrimp?



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm assuming by "other annoying critters" you mean snails. I keep 3 banded kuhlis in a planted 20gal with cherry shrimp. If there was any indication of them eating the shrimp, I've missed it because I have more shrimp than I can count. So in short, yes, they can be kept together without mass murdering.


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

yea snails and those annoying worms in the substrate
anyways thanks, id be out soon enough to buy some kuhlis



Rion said:


> I'm assuming by "other annoying critters" you mean snails. I keep 3 banded kuhlis in a planted 20gal with cherry shrimp. If there was any indication of them eating the shrimp, I've missed it because I have more shrimp than I can count. So in short, yes, they can be kept together without mass murdering.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I started in the aquarium hobby solely because I thought kuhliis were adorable and cool so those were some of the first fish I got before I got all addicted. Never kept them with my shrimp because I had other fish in the tank that would DEFINITELY have eaten them (Yo-yo loach, Gobies).

But from my experience I can definitely tell you that when I had my kuhliis they had absolutely NO interest in the snails in my tank...big, small, whatever. Frustration set in because I got bored of crushing snails and letting the other fish eat them (and I couldn't copper them out b/c I was thinking of adding shrimp) so I finally got one (1) small (tiny at the time) yo-yo and let him loose.

Not two days after I got the Yo-yo, I had no big snails (lots of empty shells and shell bits), and about three weeks later, no small snails. I did have one (1 still) very FAT HAPPY yo-yo loach.

Net net here though is anything that you introduce that will eat your snails will almost certainly go after your shrimp (unless you have very small snails that you have a fish that can only eat those and can't eat your shrimp (but even then, it would eat your shrimp babies).


----------



## daverockssocks (Dec 1, 2008)

Khuli loaches may not directly go after snails, but they do eat the excess food that the snails would normally feed on, which means less snails. Indirect but it works.

My snail population plummeted when I added Khulis to two tanks and the one that doesn't have any khulis has a hefty snail population.


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for all the info, ive been looking around and all i have found were the black ones, so none so far, hopefully some of the futher lfs has them banded ones.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I have witnessed my kuhli eating snails (pond and mts). They certainly don't exterminate the population, but he eats a few.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

kingfish92 said:


> thanks for all the info, ive been looking around and all i have found were the black ones, so none so far, hopefully some of the futher lfs has them banded ones.



I've only seen the black ones here for the last several months.

SteveU


----------

